# Unix, NOT Eunuchs



## blue gheenoe (Jul 29, 2008)

When I told my wife a few years ago that I was interested in Unix, she thought I meant eunuchs and went hysterical. So, after she calmed down a bit, I explained that Unix was a computer operating system, not the neutered male variety mentioned in the Bible. Anyway, it was a tense moment.



I've been in the IT industry for over 15 years. Currently I work for a large health care company in the Pensacola area. I spend a significant portion of my time developing in a Microsoft SQL Server environment. Although I am happy with my employer, I believe I would be more technically satisfied working in a Unix or Linux environment.



Listed below is a brief summary of my education, skills, and experience:



* Completed Certified Unix Administrator courses, Kennesaw State College, Atlanta, GA

* Bachelors Degree in Computer Information Systems, University of West Florida

* Healthcare Industry - 5 years

* Banking Industry - 10 years

* Hardware Platforms - Unix, Linux, IBM, Tandem, Unisys, Microsoft

* Programming Languages - C/C++, Perl, Shell Scripting, T-SQL, Visual Basic, Algol, Cobol

* Software Packages - MS Access, MS Office, Crystal Reports, etc.



Please hold the banking jokes. I am still boiling mad about this "rescue" (Extortion) plan that Congress and their bankster buddies forced on the American taxpayer.



If you know of something in the Pensacola area, please email me at:

djoed_pcola

**// AT yahoo \\**

**// dot com \\**



I may also be interested in contracting assignments.



Thanks.


----------



## blue gheenoe (Jul 29, 2008)

Heck, I thought the Unix / Eunuchs story was pretty funny myself. I guess you had to be there.



If there aren't any Unix jobs available, I'm also interested in being a rock star or wall street banker.


----------



## captgoody (Oct 4, 2007)

Just got off the PNJ online and saw a Linux admin.


----------

